# Repair hole in drywall installed on concrete



## optimizer (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm doing some basic renos in my kitchen and can do most of it, but am a bit concerned about how to repair drywall that I've damaged in the process of removing the backsplash. 

The drywall is installed over concrete, and I have a rather large hole to repair. Normally, I would cut out a piece of new drywall, and mount it on existing studs or something. 

But in this case, there are no studs, and I'm not allowed to drill into the concrete (condo rules). I attached a picture to help visualize.

Any thoughts on how to fix it??


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

What is the measured size of the hole?

*CLICK HERE* to see an answer that might work if the hole isn't huge.

You could eliminate using the screws mentioned if the patch will stay there through the use of some mud on the back of the patch to stick it to the concrete wall.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

What is holding it on there now? You might need a sparse amount of construction adhesive. 

You could use the flap method described in the prior post but this looks large enough I would cut the square as described and plan on taping and mudding it.


----------



## optimizer (Apr 13, 2011)

It is a rather large hole - the exposed concrete is about 8" in diameter. 

Cutting out a square section and inserting a new one held with tape and mudded over sounds straightforward - but will it hold if I plan to put a new backsplash on (i.e. will it hold the weight of the tile)?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Use adhesive. Pretty much any construction adhesive will work. Joint compound will work also, but I'd use Liquid Nails or something like that...


----------



## optimizer (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips folks - I got the work done on Sunday morning and it looks great, feels sturdy. 

Thanks again


----------

